# Search for rental places in Centurion and in Centurion in general



## rajanpras (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All,

I will be moving to Centurion to work for atleast 6 months in an IT firm in Highveld Technopark. Being my first time in SA, I have these queries:

1. What are the suitable budget places for rental stay for a family of 3.
1a. What might be the average rent for a 1 bedroom house.
1b. How do I search for a rental apartment / house?
1c. Is there any deposit required to be paid upfront?
(I work for a third party firm and not directly from the Employer and help from the Employer at this moment is non-existent)

2. How is the public transportation to and from Highveld Technopark?

Thanks in advance.
Prasad


----------



## Utopia (Sep 1, 2011)

You can use google maps to find suburbs around Technopark.

Try these companies to find a location close to Technopark.

privateproperty

aida

seeff

engelvoelkers

pamgolding

remax

era

acutts

harcourts

rawson

You can also check your real estate agent on the ieasa website.


I think you have to pay a deposit (one month's rent) upfront, but am unsure since I have never rented.


I am not sure if the public transport is good, but based on my experience of when I lived in Pretoria I would not use any public transport other than that related to the Gautrain. I think that most people who are not poor prefer not to use public transport, so that can also be an indicator to you.


----------



## rajanpras (Aug 31, 2011)

Utopia said:


> You can use google maps to find suburbs around Technopark.
> 
> Try these companies to find a location close to Technopark.
> 
> ...


Thanks Utopia. The information was helpful.

AN addendum based on your response though - would you have an idea as to what might be the gross pay-scale (all inclusive) that would allow a good life in Centurion. Thanks again.


----------



## Utopia (Sep 1, 2011)

rajanpras said:


> Thanks Utopia. The information was helpful.
> 
> AN addendum based on your response though - would you have an idea as to what might be the gross pay-scale (all inclusive) that would allow a good life in Centurion. Thanks again.


When my family of 4 left South Africa in mid 2008, we had an approximate income of R40000 per month (Its my mum and dad, so I am writing the added amount that they mentioned during our life there, but I am not sure if it is completely accurate, since they don't like talking about money). Tax is about half of that.

We had a home loan of around R700000 (not sure about how much we paid for it monthly); paid approx R2000-R4000 per month for water and electricity; and had grocery expenses of around R5000-7000 per month. We still had some money (not that much though) to spend on luxuries, but I think a large chunk of our money went for the home loan as we moved around many times and the home loan that I am quoting above was only taken out in 2006.... so it was relatively new. I do think that things are much more expensive because of the 2010 WC so maybe you should ask someone who currently live there.

You can always use Pick n Pay's online shopping feature to check out the prises of groceries.


Anyway you might want to consider Laudium as a suburb, if you want something that is close to home (India), but just make sure that you pick a safe suburb.


Maybe even consider Johannesburg. Think about the new road toll system though.


----------



## rajanpras (Aug 31, 2011)

Utopia said:


> When my family of 4 left South Africa in mid 2008, we had an approximate income of R40000 per month (Its my mum and dad, so I am writing the added amount that they mentioned during our life there, but I am not sure if it is completely accurate, since they don't like talking about money). Tax is about half of that.
> 
> We had a home loan of around R700000 (not sure about how much we paid for it monthly); paid approx R2000-R4000 per month for water and electricity; and had grocery expenses of around R5000-7000 per month. We still had some money (not that much though) to spend on luxuries, but I think a large chunk of our money went for the home loan as we moved around many times and the home loan that I am quoting above was only taken out in 2006.... so it was relatively new. I do think that things are much more expensive because of the 2010 WC so maybe you should ask someone who currently live there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Utopia. This is definitely helpful.


----------

